# Free Shipping On All Kayaks and Accessories



## JonnyHawk (Dec 9, 2009)

Free Shipping On All Kayaks and Accessories at Down River Kayaks
No matter how *BIG* or *small *the item. It ships for FREE!

http://theshop.downriverkayaks.com


Jonny
540-379-6986
www.downriverkayaks.com


----------

